# Cheapest way to build an outdoor menage?!?



## emmaln (24 January 2011)

Helloo,

As title really, our YO has just told us that unfortunately they dint think they will be able to put the school in that they promised us for another2 years because they can't afford it! Whilst I have sympathy and totally understand I wouldn't have moved to the yard if I knew this was a possibility, so, my friends and I were trying to come up with a way of helping get things going sooner! 

One idea we came up with was to club together to put some sort if temporary surface down (woodchippings etc) or to pay YO all the money we would be paying to rent the school for the first year upfront so they had a bulk sum to get them started ( I know YO very well so wouldn't feel embarrassed asking this) 

What are your thoughts and what us the cheapest way to build an arena?!?

Thankies


----------



## Wagtail (24 January 2011)

I am not surprised they can't afford it. I run a small livery yard with 4 full livery clients and have just done my tax return. I thought I'd made around £3k but I actually made a loss of £450! Sheesh! That is for working 7 days a week 365 days a year! Last year we needed to resurface the all weather turn out menage and put more rubber on the arena (luckily we already have one). The cost was around £3000 just for a bit more sand and some rubber! One of my liveries stepped in and offered to pay us 6 month's livery up front. We took her up on it and the job was done but it has still really hammered our finances. It's not surprising so many yards struggle to make ends meet.


----------



## Wagtail (24 January 2011)

Regarding the cheapest way of building an arena, it is to shop around. Work out what you need and how much and then do your homework on the internet. Get several quotes for sand and rubber, agregate and drainage. Hire your own digger. Build ityourself. There are quite a few books and articles on the net that explain how to do it. Good luck!


----------



## emmaln (24 January 2011)

Really sorry to hear that! These really are tough times for everybody aren't they! As I said I really do understand, just trying to be proactive rather than moaning about it! Was also thinking of doing a few fund raising events for them as well as we did this before on my last yard! We are a totally diy yard of about 25 horses so I'm sure we'd all be happy (hubbies included providing there are beer and sausages on offer) to pull together and help with any work to be done!


----------



## kerilli (24 January 2011)

it depends what subsoil you have. if you are on well draining ground, and pick your spot carefully (e.g. top of a slope not the bottom) you might be able to get away with one of the 'roll out and ride' surfaces that some manufacturers do. 
iirc one of them is an instant membrane + surface, you just level the area, and put it down.
if you are on clay for instance though, there's no way around it, you will need excellent drainage, otherwise you'll be wasting money and materials, and it'll turn into an unusable bog.  
if you've got access for big lorries, this keeps costs down. being close to a quarry also helps. the thing is though, just the materials alone cost thousands, let alone the labour. if you or YO can do that yourselves though, that makes a big difference obv.


----------



## Mainland (24 January 2011)

Its a difficult one. If you cut corners its a false economy as you will find the arena unrideable for a lot of the year. Many take the cheaper option to start only to have to start again 2 years.


----------



## jendie (24 January 2011)

A friend of mine built her own using masses of woodchip. She didn't dig foundations, just used a well drained area of her field, built a retaining 'wall' with wooden planks and piled in the woodchips. It has worked well for the past year but I'm not sure how long it will last.


----------



## Bug2007 (24 January 2011)

Cost us £22k to put ours in but gaurenteed for 15 years. the problem with a chepaer option is you could end up paying twice.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (24 January 2011)

I'm on heavy clay soil so it's impossible to school in the paddocks as they're bogs in the winter and like concrete in the summer so when I moved in I really needed a school but couldn't afford a 'proper' one. I put down some simple drainage pipe, a membrane, tons of woodchip and some wooden planks to retain the woodchip. It cost me about £5k and lasted 7 years with one top up. 

Last year I was fortunate enough to be able to put in a properly drained and constructed sand and clopf fibe school which is fantastic. I was able to use the old woodchip on my hard standing areas in the winter paddocks otherwise it would have cost me a fortune to get rid of it. 

If you can afford to do a proper job, go for it, drainage is key. My arena cost me just over £19k but I think it would be more now with the phenomenal cost of diesle. 

I don't know where you are but if you're looking for quotes for the whole job pm me and I'll give the number of the guy who built mine.


----------



## Mainland (24 January 2011)

I would have to agree. Very little point going for an expensive surface if the dranage is poor and by the sounds of it drainage will be your greatest problem. Preparation is the key.


----------

